# Crim's 5.5 Low Tech Nano



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a start. Just so you know, you need to expose your anubias rhizomes. They will rot if you keep them buried.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> It's a start. Just so you know, you need to expose your anubias rhizomes. They will rot if you keep them buried.


These are old pics and my tank looks much better now. Yeah I know that, I have the Anubis tied to some driftwood.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some more pictures, this is what the tank looks like now



























oh and by the way I'm not using Co2


----------



## jourdy (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking good. 
I'm surprised your moss is growing fast!

That's gonna looke awesome.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks jourdy, I kinda cheated and added some more moss but it really is growing rather quickly, its starting to really come through the holes. oh and I love your tank btw...
.....
Ok well this filter is definitely *NOT* shrimp safe. I added 1 cherry shrimp, from a 1 gallon bowl desaster, this morning. Went to the LFS got some plants, came back, and he wasn't anywhere to be seen, looked all over finaly checked the filter and he was attached to the media. I quick shut off the filter and got him back in the water and he's doing fine now. I'm going to get a HOB filter tomorrow and cover the intake.
Lession learned.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Small update:

My little shrimp didn't survive the filter incident  
I got a Top Fin HOB filter today and added a lotus plant and some cambodia


































What'da guys think? in suggestions or comments?


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

looks good so far man, i like the rocks and driftwood, perfect for a smaller tank.

you dosing any ferts or excel at all?


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks snoz0r, nah, im keeping it as simple as possible, no ferts, excel or anything, I might use some root tabs for the tiger lotus but I'll wait and see how it grows without first.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Good start. That moss wall's going to s-w-e-e-t when it grows in.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

ok well the substrate, moss wall, and I all got into a huge fight. All the topsoil got kicked up and the water got super cloudy. I put the moss wall back. But it not after some major adjustments. But It should get better before I get home from vacation.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

I got home yesterday. All my tanks were in serious need of attention. Especially this one!
The mineralized topsoil made a huge mess, which I am yet to "fix" (any suggestions on how to clean it up would be helpful). I tore all the java moss out of the moss wall and replaced it with peacock moss. And thats about it as an update. I'll post pics onces everything is cleaned up.

Oh but my trip was Great!


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

I got the Substrate cleaned up and the tank looks a lot better now. I had to take out all the plants, then siphon all the water out. Added some extra pool filter sand, refilled the tank and redid the moss wall. I also removed the moss covered rocks now that the driftwood is fully waterlogged.
Now all it has to do is grow in.

Here are some pics

Before the mess









After the cleanup









The java moss from the moss wall 









Some driftwood I got when I was in Florida









Some extra shots

















































The back of the moss wall

What do you'll think ?

-Crim

and if anyone wants a golfball portion of java moss PM me.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah boye low tech 5.5's are the bomb diggity. Do you need any more moss for that moss wall? i have some more taiwan i was going to RAOK out.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Yeah boye low tech 5.5's are the bomb diggity. Do you need any more moss for that moss wall? i have some more taiwan i was going to RAOK out.


Yeah chase they are, I really like yours too.
I think I'm set on moss for now thanks for the offer tho!

-Crim


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

small update:
I picked up a guppy today, just to make sure the tank was fully cycled and everything. 
He'll go into my 10 gallon after he's finished in this tank. With in 5 minutes of adding him to the tank he, he was swimming by the filter and jumped into the intake but the water pushed him back out, I have to filter off now. I think it creates to much flow so I will try to fix that later.
I also got some new plants the other day too.
Well thats all for now. I'll try and get some pics up later.

-Crim


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Like I promised, some photos

This was the best picture I got of him, but he paces the right side of the tank a lot. Which makes it hard to get a photo









FTS









and a sad attempt at being artistic


----------



## chrispar0323 (Aug 4, 2009)

looking good


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks chris
I only wish my plants would grow faster. But what should i expect without any co2 or ferts?


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not much of an update.
Moved a guppy from my 10 so now I've got 2 guppies and a lot of snails.
Added some water lettuce.
Will be getting some cherries thursday or friday so I'll update again soon.
FTS








another FTS


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, its been awhile.
So somewhere along the line I took out the moss wall.
It wasn't growing thru the mesh and just started to rot.
I also got some cherries. 
No shrimplets yet, but I have had a couple that were berried, and sommore saddled.

The Cambodia and Waterlettuce started dying off.
But everything else is doing fine.

Now for some pics




























This is how bad my camera is:








Thats a cherry shrimp.
What makes it even more pathetic is that my cell phone can take better pics

My 5 next to my 20


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

Update?


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

hehe, soon but it's such a chore getting out the camera, and all the cords. I'll try to have an update by the weekend.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, here are some pics:



















I'll try to get some more recent pics up soon.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some pics I took today. I brought the moss wall back. The shrimp seem to love all the moss but I can only count 10, even when I feed them. 



























*Bonus pic of my Bamboo shrimp*








Sorry for the glares


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Today I picked up some Badis Badis. They are extreamly pretty and seem to be enjoying the tank. They are about 1/2 an inch, about the size of my adult cherry shrimp.
I can't make any promises about pictures, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rhstranger (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy Canolis!
You have quite the jungle now! Nice growth!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

how many badis did you get? if theyre all colorful likely theyre males and will not like eachother...cool nano fish tho.


----------



## amazonalbert (Feb 19, 2011)

awesome tank, now I might have to get a 5 gallon


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Any updated tank shots?


----------

